# American (and Canadian) Football Thread



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 28, 2016)

Sure, it may currently be the off season right now, but there's a lot of news about this sport year round. It's good for a general thread.

Recent news can be found
http://www.nfl.com/
http://www.cfl.ca/

THE NFL SEASON IS NOW IN GEAR 
http://www.nfl.com/scores/2016/REG1


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 15, 2016)

Bump because of week 1 happening.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 17, 2016)

Kek you like poof rugby


----------



## OwO What's This? (Oct 22, 2016)

If Alabama wins the National Championship slavery becomes legal again.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Nov 7, 2016)

Lol at the Saskatchewan roughriders
Great season boys


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 7, 2016)

Well the Alouettes sucked ass this season, but at least Adams looks promising.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 29, 2016)

Current Murrican Standings




 


 
NY Jets, Cleveland, Jacksonville, Chicago, and San Fransisco are lol tier of shit.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 2, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Current Murrican Standings
> 
> View attachment 168350
> View attachment 168351
> NY Jets, Cleveland, Jacksonville, Chicago, and San Fransisco are lol tier of shit.




Rams Chargers and Jets belong in that tier too


----------

